# Imac G5 avec carte vidéo defectueuse



## enterprise (28 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Je possède un Imac G5 de 2004 mais la j'ai commencé a avoir des problèmes des lignes apparaissait  diagnostique carte vidéo fichu réparable d'après le technicien pour la modique somme de 500 euros .

Y'a t'il une autre solution que ce cout , car moi je n'y connais rien du tout

Merci


----------



## iMacounet (28 Juin 2010)

Changer la carte mère toi même.

Mais vu que tu connais pas, c'est cuit.


----------



## - B'n - (28 Juin 2010)

Tu peux toujours essayer la technique du reformatage magique&#8230; Ça a marché pour quelques uns d'entre nous.
Ou alors l'iCale. 




> Changer la carte mère toi même.
> 
> Mais vu que tu connais pas, c'est cuit.


300&#8364; la carte mère sur Bricomac, mais comme le dit iMacounet c'est pas si simple que ça&#8230;


----------



## enterprise (28 Juin 2010)

Bonjour ,

Je suis de Bruxelles si quelqu'un est de Bruxelles lol

Merci


----------



## iMacounet (28 Juin 2010)

C'est un iMac G5 17" 1,6 ou 1,8 Ghz non ?


----------



## enterprise (28 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir,

Ecoute je ne serais dire vu que je ne l'emploi plus a cause de ce problème sinon je te le dirais je sais que c'est un 17 pouces mais pour le reste je ne serais dire je vais esseyé de l'allumé pour déjà voir si il fonctionne et la je te dirais quoi.

Merci


----------



## iMacounet (28 Juin 2010)

Tu as dis que c'est le modèle de 2004.

Donc c'est un des deux que j'ai cité.

Sur le 1,6 bcp de problèmes de condensateurs et carte graphique

Sur le 1,8 condos aussi et alim (carte graphique aussi)


----------



## enterprise (28 Juin 2010)

Salut,

Ok alors je fais quoi ?


----------



## iMacounet (28 Juin 2010)

Tu me le donne ? 

Ben essaye le avec un écran externe avec l'adaptateur mini VGA d'Apple.

Si tu as toujours les lignes verticales et autres, c'est que ta carte mère est morte.


----------



## -oldmac- (28 Juin 2010)

Démonte regarde les condensateurs, ils doivent être gonflé si tu passe sur Rennes je peut te les chanager gratos il me suffit juste d'avoir les condensateur de remplacement

PS : Pour le modèle donne nous les indication qu'il y a sous le pied de l'iMac

Faudrai que je mettre un copyright sur la technique de l'iCale c'est la mienne ! Copyright -oldmac-

Sinon pour ma collection il m'intéresse -> MP

Ah les iMac G5 ... 

iMacounet tu le vends combien ton G4 ?


----------



## iMacounet (28 Juin 2010)

J'ai demandé avant pour avoir l'iMac. Na !

je t'ai envoyé un mp


----------



## -oldmac- (28 Juin 2010)

Oué mais toit t'en à déjà un moi j'en veut deux


----------



## enterprise (29 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Voila ce qui est écrit sous le pied du Mac:

Imac G5 17"/1.9/512MB +512 MB reçu en en promo a l'achat /160 GB/SD/AP/BT.

Voila


----------



## iMacounet (29 Juin 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Oué mais toit t'en à déjà un moi j'en veut deux


 pour l'instant j'ai juste le tournesol. Pas encore le G5 20" 

@ enterprise ta carte graphique est sûrement morte mais essaye avec un écran externe ça coûte juste le prix de l'adaptateur.


----------



## - B'n - (29 Juin 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:
			
		

> Démonte regarde les condensateurs, ils doivent être gonflé si tu passe sur Rennes je peut te les chanager gratos il me suffit juste d'avoir les condensateur de remplacemen


Tu passerais pas sur Lyon par hasard ? 



			
				-oldmac- a dit:
			
		

> Oué mais toit t'en à déjà un moi j'en veut deux


Mais vous en faites quoi de tous ces iMacs HS ? 
vous les réparez ou vous récupérez les pièces ?



			
				-oldmac- a dit:
			
		

> Faudrai que je mettre un copyright sur la technique de l'iCale c'est la mienne ! Copyright -oldmac-


J'ai testé ta technique, mais pour ne pas violer ton brevet je l'ai décliné en iSopalin  (plié en 8 c'est épais et à la fois souple et dense comme une gomme) mais ça marche pas...


----------



## iMacounet (29 Juin 2010)

- B'n - a dit:


> Tu passerais pas sur Lyon par hasard ?
> 
> 
> Mais vous en faites quoi de tous ces iMacs HS ?
> ...


Déco, récup de pièces.  

Moi j'habite pas très loin. 

Il a quoi ton iMac déja.


----------



## -oldmac- (29 Juin 2010)

Le mien en déco c'est trop beau ... j'ai quand même peur qu'il se pête la geule de l'étagère  et hop plus de oldmac direct sur la tronche en même temps mort avec un mac 

Oui donc sa X600 doit être naze car c'est le dernier modèle de l'iMac G5 rev C et iSight. pas de condo HS sur ce modèle il peut tenter un coup de décapeur thermique sur le GPU et les puces ram 1 min à 300 degrées et 1 min à 500 degrés et hop c'est prêt 

-oldmac- : Bidouille hardware sur mac 

- B'n - -> Bon c'est bien un rev A et les condos sont bien HS ?

 j'ai 17 ans et pas de voiture je peut pas me déplacer mais si tu à un fer à souder pour électronique 30W maxi avec panne fine et un magazin d'électronique sur Lyon il doivent vendre des condos tu achète les mêmes et tu change ... Attention : ce sont des condos chimique polarisée fait gaffe au sens. En ce qui concerne la soudure je peut peut être faire un tuto en vidéo


----------



## - B'n - (29 Juin 2010)

> j'ai 17 ans et pas de voiture je peut pas me déplacer mais si tu à un fer à souder pour électronique 30W maxi avec panne fine et un magazin d'électronique sur Lyon il doivent vendre des condos tu achète les mêmes et tu change ... Attention : ce sont des condos chimique polarisée fait gaffe au sens. En ce qui concerne la soudure je peut peut être faire un tuto en vidéo


T'inquiête je rigolais on va pas traverser toute la France&#8230; 



> - B'n - -> Bon c'est bien un rev A et les condos sont bien HS ?


Non c'est un Rev B 20" 2Ghz ALS (sans iSight). Les condensateurs sont impecs, c'est la carte graphique/logic qui merdoie (voir mon sujet sur MacBi). 



> il peut tenter un coup de décapeur thermique sur le GPU et les puces ram 1 min à 300 degrées et 1 min à 500 degrés et hop c'est prêt


Ça marche vraiment ça ? Mais le prix de la machine doit être costaud aussi&#8230;*


----------



## iMacounet (29 Juin 2010)

J'ai avais vu un à 11 chez Lidl.

Tu l'as toujours ton iMac G5 au fait ?

Je relance, tu le vends ?


----------



## - B'n - (29 Juin 2010)

Oui je l'ai toujours, mais j'ai déjà un acheteur.


----------



## -oldmac- (29 Juin 2010)

Le décapeur thermique c'est ce qui à sauvé mon G5 2.0 Ghz 17" ALS pendant 1 mois


----------



## iMacounet (29 Juin 2010)

- B'n - a dit:


> Oui je l'ai toujours, mais j'ai déjà un acheteur.


As tu d'autres Macs à vendre ?


----------



## - B'n - (29 Juin 2010)

J'avais un eMac, mais je l'ai donné. Mon frère à un Powerbook 12" par contre&#8230; 
Sinon je te tiendrais au courant dans 3 ans quand mon futur nouvel iMac rendra l'âme, vu que c'est apparemment leur durée de vie&#8230;  (en plus j'ai cru entendre que les i5/i7 chauffaient plus donc ça doit pas arranger l'affaire)


----------



## iMacounet (29 Juin 2010)

Ok. 

Ah les Pbooks sont beaux


----------



## -oldmac- (29 Juin 2010)

le 12" alu whaou !

Pour info je vient d'acheter unvdécapeur thermique chez Leclerc pour 8.95 et il est bien avec le petit embout ça ressoude bien les GPU


----------



## - B'n - (29 Juin 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:
			
		

> Pour info je vient d'acheter unvdécapeur thermique chez Leclerc pour 8.95&#8364; et il est bien avec le petit embout ça ressoude bien les GPU


Tu nous tiens au courant du succès (j'espère) de la man&#339;uvre ?
Où est-ce qu'il faut pschiter le bouzin ?


----------



## -oldmac- (29 Juin 2010)

sur le mien c'est pas la cg qui est déssoudée c'est le pross mais toi je crois que tu as des problème graphique non ? as moins que ce sois des freezes ?

en ce cas il faut tenter sur le CPU pour ça fait démonter tout le iMac mais c'est super facile


----------



## iMacounet (29 Juin 2010)

+1 les iMacs G5 sont très simples à demonter


----------



## - B'n - (29 Juin 2010)

> sur le mien c'est pas la cg qui est déssoudée c'est le pross mais toi je crois que tu as des problème graphique non ? as moins que ce sois des freezes ?


Sur le mien c'est des bugs d'affichage (voir ma capture).



> +1 les iMacs G5 sont très simples à demonter


Dans un premier temps oui (3 vis) mais la carte graphique+processeur sont sous un capot fixé par des attaches étranges (on en voit 3 ici sur la pièce cuivrée à gauche du capot marqué G5)


----------



## -oldmac- (30 Juin 2010)

les vis pour dé"monter le pross sont sous la carte mère il faut d'abord démonter la carte mère puis la retourner et dévisser les 4 vis qui fix le bloc pross/cg​


----------



## - B'n - (30 Juin 2010)

Ok, merci pour l'info. Et elles se voient les zones dessoudées ou t'as pschitté le décapeur "en bourrin" ?


----------



## -oldmac- (30 Juin 2010)

pas vraiment bourrin mais ... pas le choix car ç'est du bga (ball grid array) des billes de soudures qui sont sous le composant il faut protéger le tour de la surface à décaper içi la cg avec du papier alu pour pas cramer la cm  et faire des mouvement en cercle à environ 10 cm en vitesse 1 pendant 1 minute puis passer à la vitesse 2 pendant 1 minute laissez refroidir une heure sans bouger la carte mère sinon vous êtes sur c'est mort


----------



## - B'n - (30 Juin 2010)

Ok pour un rallongement de la durée de vie d'un mois ou deux ça me paraît un peu risqué :casse:


----------



## -oldmac- (30 Juin 2010)

ça peut marcher pour plusieurs années ou ça peut pas marcher du tout ... à chacun de voir perso j'ai tanté le coup mais ça n'as pas fonctionner longtemps mais moi c'est le pross toit c'est la cg avec la cg t'as plus de chance car le chip est plus petit et le bga est plus gros


----------



## iMacounet (30 Juin 2010)

Qui ne tente rien n'a rien.


----------

